# Hoping to Egg Share but wondering about familiy medical history.



## Brownie x (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi.  I'm a newbie who is thinking about egg sharing, and found reading the info on your board really useful. 

I have made some initail enquiries with local clinics that have Egg Sharing schemes and read the literature they have sent me.  Whilst I seem to qualify (under 35, BMI under 30, FSH under 9 no history of PCOS etc) the literature suggests that family medical history is very important, and of course I understand why.  Does anyone have any idea of the sorts of things that would mean I'm not suitable? Heart disease seems to be a problem in my family will this cause the clinic some concern?

Also, how much information will I be asked to provide on my families medical history? Will I be expected to talk to them about my treatment?  I don't have a close relationship with my parents, and they have some quite strong traditional views, I'm concerned that they won't accept my choice to have tx and to eggshare.

Thanks in advance for any help
Claire xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Welcome Brownie - I have looked into egg sharing and if our IUI doesn't work then we will go onto do this, I believe some of the tests include whether your a cystic fibrosis carrier among others.  I don't think you have to tell them about your tx if you don't want too.

Good luck with tx


----------



## anged (May 24, 2005)

Hi there.  I too am hoping to egg share and the same thing has been worrying me - but I have found NOTHING on the net.  My Gran died aged 83 with alzheimers, Grandad with stomach cancer and my Mum has ankelosing spondilitis (or however you spell it!!), osteo athritis and osteoporosis.  I also contracted and STD 18 yrs ago through a cheating boyfriend and am scared this will exclude me also, even though it was all that time ago!!

I would be really grateful if anyone could give me any information to either put my mind at rest or reconsider my options.

Thankyou x


----------



## Brownie x (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks Ladies - I too can't find anything online.  DH and I will be going along to an open evening at one of the clinics on Thursday, so if I can find out anything else there I shoudl let you know.


Best of luck with your tx


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi all,

if you phone the hospital you are looking to egg share at they will send you information about all the things.

it includes if you or your family have  history or mental illness, stds, cystic fibrosis, aids, hepatitis, things like that.

dont know what things would prevent you from sharing though.

l


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi,

I think you are all worrying too much!

We've just gone down the egg donor route & our donor was tested for loads of things - sadly the Cystic F carrier gene came back as positive (there's a 1:25 chance of this) & they can't let us go ahead.

The main tests are CF, HIV, Hepatitis, Chlamydia, etc.

Nearly half the population's grandparents have a dodgy heart or a touch of Alzheimer's - don't panic!  It's for more serious genetic issues.

Phone your clinic or email them for a list - it won't be half as bad as you are thinking!

Love Jess xxx


----------



## anged (May 24, 2005)

Hello Jess,

I am really sorry to read that you can't go ahead.  You were right though, it wasn't as bad as I thought!!  I hope that you will have a new donor soon, good luck xx


----------

